# CUDA mit Blender und GeForce 9800 GT

## diabolusUmarov

Mahlzeit!

Ich wollte versuchen, meine Grafikkarte mit CUDA für Blender zu netzen. Laut Wikipedia unterstützt Cuda in der Version 6.5 des Toolkit auch die GeForce 9800 GT und diese Version habe ich auch installiert Leider wird mir in Blender dennoch nur CPU angezeigt. Woran liegt das?

Ich habe auch versucht das SDK zu emergen. Da gab es dann jedoch einen Fehler. Leider haben meine Versuche, diesen zu beheben, zu keiner Lösung geführt

```

#$ cudafe -w --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --c  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-29_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cudafe2.c" --stub_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-29_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cudafe2.stub.c" --gen_device_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-29_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cudafe2.gpu" --nv_arch "compute_50" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-2_UnifiedMemoryStreams.module_id" --include_file_name "tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-1_UnifiedMemoryStreams.fatbin.c" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-28_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cpp2.i" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=500 -E -x c -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDABE__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-30_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-29_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cudafe2.gpu" 

#$ filehash -s " " "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-19_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-23_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-27_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-30_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cpp3.i" > "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-31_UnifiedMemoryStreams.hash"

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-13_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=370 -E -x c  -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-32_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cpp2.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-6_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe1.gpu" 

#$ cudafe -w --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --c  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-33_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe2.c" --stub_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-33_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe2.stub.c" --gen_device_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-33_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe2.gpu" --nv_arch "compute_37" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" --include_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-1_simpleCubemapTexture.fatbin.c" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-32_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cpp2.i" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=370 -E -x c  -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDABE__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-34_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-33_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe2.gpu" 

#$ cudafe --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 -tused --no_remove_unneeded_entities  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-6_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe1.c" --stub_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-6_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe1.stub.c" --gen_device_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-6_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe1.gpu" --nv_arch "compute_37" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" --include_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-1_simpleVoteIntrinsics.fatbin.c" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-38_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cpp1.ii" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=500 -E -x c -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-35_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cpp2.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-3_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe1.gpu" 

#$ cudafe -w --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --c  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-36_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe2.c" --stub_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-36_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe2.stub.c" --gen_device_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-36_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe2.gpu" --nv_arch "compute_50" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" --include_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-1_simpleCubemapTexture.fatbin.c" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-35_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cpp2.i" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-12_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-12_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-2_UnifiedMemoryStreams.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-13_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=500 -E -x c -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDABE__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-37_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-36_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe2.gpu" 

#$ filehash -s " " "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-22_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-26_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-30_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-34_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-37_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cpp3.i" > "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-38_simpleCubemapTexture.hash"

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-16_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" "simpleCubemapTexture.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-15_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-15_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-16_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=370 -E -x c  -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-39_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cpp2.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-6_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe1.gpu" 

#$ cudafe -w --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --c  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-40_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe2.c" --stub_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-40_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe2.stub.c" --gen_device_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-40_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe2.gpu" --nv_arch "compute_37" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" --include_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-1_simpleVoteIntrinsics.fatbin.c" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-39_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cpp2.i" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=370 -E -x c  -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDABE__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-41_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-40_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe2.gpu" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=500 -E -x c -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-42_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cpp2.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-3_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe1.gpu" 

#$ cudafe -w --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --c  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-43_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe2.c" --stub_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-43_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe2.stub.c" --gen_device_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-43_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe2.gpu" --nv_arch "compute_50" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" --include_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-1_simpleVoteIntrinsics.fatbin.c" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-42_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cpp2.i" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_30 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_30.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-19_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-14_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.ptx"

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=500 -E -x c -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS  -D__CUDABE__ -D__CUDANVVM__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-44_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-43_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe2.gpu" 

#$ filehash -s " " "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-25_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-29_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-33_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-37_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-41_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cpp3.i" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-44_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cpp3.i" > "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-45_simpleVoteIntrinsics.hash"

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-19_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-18_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-18_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-19_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_20 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleCubemapTexture.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-22_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-17_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_30 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-14_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-33_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cubin" 

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_20 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-17_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-40_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cubin" 

#$ nvopencc  -TARG:compute_12 -m64 -OPT:ftz=1 -CG:ftz=1 -CG:prec_div=0 -CG:prec_sqrt=0  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-46_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-25_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cpp3.i"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-20_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.ptx"

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-10_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-13_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" "simpleCubemapTexture.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-9_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-9_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-2_UnifiedMemoryStreams.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-10_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-12_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-12_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-13_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" 

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_12 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-20_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-47_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-16_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-15_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-15_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-16_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_35 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_35.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-23_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-11_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.ptx"

#$ cicc  -arch compute_30 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_30.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleCubemapTexture.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-26_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-14_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_30 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-14_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-42_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-10_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" "simpleCubemapTexture.cu" 

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_35 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-11_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-35_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-7_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-6_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-6_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-2_UnifiedMemoryStreams.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-7_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-9_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-9_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-10_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_20 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-29_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-17_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_20 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-17_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-49_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-13_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-12_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-12_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-13_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_37 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-27_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-8_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.ptx"

#$ cicc  -arch compute_35 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_35.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleCubemapTexture.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-30_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-11_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_37 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-8_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-37_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-4_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu" 

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_35 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-11_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-44_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-7_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" "simpleCubemapTexture.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-3_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-3_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-2_UnifiedMemoryStreams.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-4_UnifiedMemoryStreams.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-6_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-6_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-7_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_30 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_30.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-33_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-14_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_30 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-14_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-51_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-10_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-9_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-9_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-10_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_50 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-30_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-5_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.ptx"

#$ cicc  -arch compute_37 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleCubemapTexture.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-34_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-8_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_50 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-5_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-39_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.sm_50.cubin" 

#$ fatbinary --create="/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-1_UnifiedMemoryStreams.fatbin" -64 --key="4a960bc01a010b42" --ident="UnifiedMemoryStreams.cu" "--image=profile=sm_30@compute_30,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-33_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_35@compute_35,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-35_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_35.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_37@compute_37,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-37_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_37.cubin" "--image=profile=compute_50,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-5_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.ptx" "--image=profile=sm_50@compute_50,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-39_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_50.sm_50.cubin" --embedded-fatbin="/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-1_UnifiedMemoryStreams.fatbin.c" --cuda

#$ rm /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-1_UnifiedMemoryStreams.fatbin

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=300 -E -x c++     -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS   -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-40_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.ii" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-12_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.cudafe1.cpp" 

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_37 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-8_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-46_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-4_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" "simpleCubemapTexture.cu" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -c -x c++ -march=native -O2 -pipe -fopenmp -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -fpreprocessed -m64 -o "UnifiedMemoryStreams.o" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007cc9_00000000-40_UnifiedMemoryStreams.compute_30.ii" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-3_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-3_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-2_simpleCubemapTexture.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-4_simpleCubemapTexture.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_35 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_35.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-37_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-11_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.ptx"

/usr/include/string.h: In function ‘void* __mempcpy_inline(void*, const void*, size_t)’:

/usr/include/string.h:652:42: error: ‘memcpy’ was not declared in this scope

   return (char *) memcpy (__dest, __src, __n) + __n;

                                          ^

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_35 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-11_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-53_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-7_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" 

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-6_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-6_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-7_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" 

# --error 0x1 --

make[1]: *** [Makefile:226: UnifiedMemoryStreams.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/work/cuda-samples/0_Simple/UnifiedMemoryStreams'

make: *** [Makefile:63: 0_Simple/UnifiedMemoryStreams/Makefile.ph_build] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

#$ cicc  -arch compute_50 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleCubemapTexture.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-37_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-5_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_50 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-5_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-48_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.sm_50.cubin" 

#$ fatbinary --create="/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-1_simpleCubemapTexture.fatbin" -64 --key="80b19c374edf8447" --ident="simpleCubemapTexture.cu" "--image=profile=sm_20@compute_20,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-40_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_30@compute_30,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-42_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_30.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_35@compute_35,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-44_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_35.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_37@compute_37,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-46_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_37.cubin" "--image=profile=compute_50,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-5_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.ptx" "--image=profile=sm_50@compute_50,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-48_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_50.sm_50.cubin" --embedded-fatbin="/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-1_simpleCubemapTexture.fatbin.c" --cuda

#$ rm /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-1_simpleCubemapTexture.fatbin

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=200 -E -x c++      -DCUDA_DOUBLE_MATH_FUNCTIONS   -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_PREC_DIV -D__CUDA_PREC_SQRT -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-49_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.ii" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-15_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.cudafe1.cpp" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -c -x c++ -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -fpreprocessed -m64 -o "simpleCubemapTexture.o" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c66_00000000-49_simpleCubemapTexture.compute_20.ii" 

/usr/include/string.h: In function ‘void* __mempcpy_inline(void*, const void*, size_t)’:

/usr/include/string.h:652:42: error: ‘memcpy’ was not declared in this scope

   return (char *) memcpy (__dest, __src, __n) + __n;

                                          ^

#$ cicc  -arch compute_37 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-41_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-8_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_37 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-8_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-55_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cubin" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -E -x c++ -D__CUDACC__ -D__NVCC__  -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -include "cuda_runtime.h" -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-4_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" 

# --error 0x1 --

make[1]: *** [Makefile:196: simpleCubemapTexture.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/work/cuda-samples/0_Simple/simpleCubemapTexture'

make: *** [Makefile:63: 0_Simple/simpleCubemapTexture/Makefile.ph_build] Error 2

#$ cudafe++ --allow_managed --m64 --gnu_version=40805 --parse_templates  --gen_c_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-3_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe1.cpp" --stub_file_name "tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-3_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cudafe1.stub.c" --module_id_file_name "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-2_simpleVoteIntrinsics.module_id" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-4_simpleVoteIntrinsics.cpp4.ii" 

#$ cicc  -arch compute_50 -m64 -ftz=0 -prec_div=1 -prec_sqrt=1 -fmad=1 -nvvmir-library "/opt/cuda/bin/../nvvm/libdevice/libdevice.compute_20.10.bc" --orig_src_file_name "simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu"  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-44_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.cpp3.i" -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-5_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.ptx"

#$ ptxas  -arch=sm_50 -m64  "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-5_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.ptx"  -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-57_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.sm_50.cubin" 

#$ fatbinary --create="/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-1_simpleVoteIntrinsics.fatbin" -64 --key="c2f6c236163fc046" --ident="simpleVoteIntrinsics.cu" "--image=profile=sm_12@compute_12,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-47_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_20@compute_20,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-49_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_20.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_30@compute_30,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-51_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_30.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_35@compute_35,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-53_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_35.cubin" "--image=profile=sm_37@compute_37,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-55_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_37.cubin" "--image=profile=compute_50,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-5_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.ptx" "--image=profile=sm_50@compute_50,file=/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-57_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_50.sm_50.cubin" --embedded-fatbin="/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-1_simpleVoteIntrinsics.fatbin.c" --cuda

#$ rm /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-1_simpleVoteIntrinsics.fatbin

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -D__CUDA_ARCH__=120 -E -x c++       -DCUDA_FLOAT_MATH_FUNCTIONS -DCUDA_NO_SM_13_DOUBLE_INTRINSICS   -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -D__CUDA_FTZ -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -m64 -o "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-58_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.ii" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-18_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.cudafe1.cpp" 

#$ "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.8.5"/gcc -c -x c++ -march=native -O2 -pipe -O2 -I"../../common/inc" "-I/opt/cuda/bin/..//include"   -fpreprocessed -m64 -o "simpleVoteIntrinsics.o" "/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/temp/tmpxft_00007c67_00000000-58_simpleVoteIntrinsics.compute_12.ii" 

/usr/include/string.h: In function ‘void* __mempcpy_inline(void*, const void*, size_t)’:

/usr/include/string.h:652:42: error: ‘memcpy’ was not declared in this scope

   return (char *) memcpy (__dest, __src, __n) + __n;

                                          ^

# --error 0x1 --

make[1]: *** [Makefile:196: simpleVoteIntrinsics.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14/work/cuda-samples/0_Simple/simpleVoteIntrinsics'

make: *** [Makefile:63: 0_Simple/simpleVoteIntrinsics/Makefile.ph_build] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk-6.5.14::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

Was kann ich da tun?

----------

## Josef.95

 *diabolusUmarov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/include/string.h:652:42: error: ‘memcpy’ was not declared in this scope
> ```
> ...

  Das ist vermutlich der Fehler.

Schau mal ob der Tipp aus Bug 582810 weiterhilft.

----------

## diabolusUmarov

Vielleicht. Wenn ich wüsste wo diese CMakeList.txt Datei zu finden ist  :Sad: 

----------

